# Marzipan Juice



## Rob Fisher (30/9/14)

Here is a challenge to all the juice makers out there… Some people hate marzipan but some love it… and those that love it will buy it!

So let’s see if anyone can make a decent marzipan juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## RevnLucky7 (30/9/14)

@MarkK


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> @MarkK


 
Are you saying he may have such an animal?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (30/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Are you saying he may have such an animal?


 
This thread was just too funny for me, because he wanted me to bring back Devil's Milk as Voodoo Milk tasted too much like Marzipan 

Edit: Or reminded him of it. I really don't see the connection, but it was a laugh. And here's someone requesting Marzipan. Taste buds are a strange thing. Saw a review today on Blackbird about it not tasting like tobacco at all 
Makes me wish (in some twisted and contorted way) that I could borrow another's tongue just to see if we're getting the same thing.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## huffnpuff (1/10/14)

I'm a marzipan freak myself. Shouldn't be too hard(), Mainly Almond. and Sweet. The trick will be tone the almond down (which is quite a strong aromatic flavour) and balance it with a natural nuttiness. I'd keep the sweet minimal to give it a more natural sweet, as too much sweet tends to bring out the worst in aromatic flavours (Well,for me it does). 

Or you could try the liqeured-type with something like Cappello's Amaretto


----------



## Tom (1/10/14)

I would love a good marzipan liquid.


----------



## Silver (2/10/14)

Tark's Matador had a bitter taste to it that reminded me a little of Marzipan. 
Not sure if you've tried this juice @Rob Fisher ? It is slanted more towards tobacco though so not sure if you will like it.
@Tom, have you tried Matador yet?

My review is here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/tarks-select-reserve-juice-reviews.2975/page-4#post-102634


----------



## Gizmo (2/10/14)

The thought of vaping a Christmas cake makes me want to hurl

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/14)

Silver said:


> Tark's Matador had a bitter taste to it that reminded me a little of Marzipan.
> Not sure if you've tried this juice @Rob Fisher ? It is slanted more towards tobacco though so not sure if you will like it.
> @Tom, have you tried Matador yet?
> 
> ...



I did @Silver but the tobacco puts me off... I have found a couple of pure Marzipan juice overseas but wanted to see if there was anything local I could find.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> The thought of vaping a Christmas cake makes me want to hurl



That thought actually thrills me! Yum!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (2/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> That thought actually thrills me! Yum!



Menthol ice with 20 drops of Christmas cake concentrate = Christmas Ice !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (2/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Menthol ice with 20 drops of Christmas cake concentrate = Christmas Ice !



White Xmas


----------



## Tom (2/10/14)

Silver said:


> Tark's Matador had a bitter taste to it that reminded me a little of Marzipan.
> Not sure if you've tried this juice @Rob Fisher ? It is slanted more towards tobacco though so not sure if you will like it.
> @Tom, have you tried Matador yet?
> 
> ...


Nope
Maybe i should try it when i order again


I had cigar de Paris in my previous rotation and this juice got a bit of marzipan in it. ...with tobacco again


----------



## MarkK (8/10/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> This thread was just too funny for me, because he wanted me to bring back Devil's Milk as Voodoo Milk tasted too much like Marzipan
> 
> Edit: Or reminded him of it. I really don't see the connection, but it was a laugh. And here's someone requesting Marzipan. Taste buds are a strange thing. Saw a review today on Blackbird about it not tasting like tobacco at all
> Makes me wish (in some twisted and contorted way) that I could borrow another's tongue just to see if we're getting the same thing.



Hehe yea this one tastes like marzipan for me, not really in a good way 
maybe its just my bottle? Maybe its just my taste buds.
In the middle of the bottle things were tasting great and i was thinking about bottle number 2 although its starting to taste weird to me again lol
Its just my taste buds 
I want devils milk/Aphrodisiac escape because its JUST like strawberry nesquick  
I love strawberry nesquick


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/10/14)

MarkK said:


> Hehe yea this one tastes like marzipan for me, not really in a good way
> maybe its just my bottle? Maybe its just my taste buds.
> In the middle of the bottle things were tasting great and i was thinking about bottle number 2 although its starting to taste weird to me again lol
> Its just my taste buds
> ...



No chance. It's batches. All bottles are the same. But I definately don't get the Marzipan connection you're making so I'm going to have to say that maybe it just doesn't gel with your pallette, which is very likely. 

I'm still shocked at a review on Blackbird where the reviewer did not think that Blackbird had any tobacco in it at all. So there's definitely some strange cases of weird tastebud phenomenon being reported. 

And I do honestly believe that these experiences are not fabricated and that taste experiences between two people are not alike.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (8/10/14)

If someone can't taste tobacco in Witchers' Blackbird its definitely beyond vapors tongue - he/she should consider a tongue transplant for sure.


----------



## Silver (8/10/14)

johan said:


> If someone can't taste tobacco in Witchers' Blackbird its definitely beyond vapors tongue - he/she should consider a tongue transplant for sure.



Hi @johan 
I know what you mean - Blackbird is not "in your face tobacco". It has a sort of "milky" taste to it. 
Am vaping it right now on the Reo at 0.6 ohms

But the tobacco is there for me - its just that its quite mild 
And mixed with the "milky" taste, it doesn't come across as a strong tobacco (like HHV Huntsman for example) 
Maybe it's the mix that makes the tobacco disappear for you.

I think it is such a lovely combination. Epic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (8/10/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @johan
> I know what you mean - Blackbird is not "in your face tobacco". It has a sort of "milky" taste to it.
> Am vaping it right now on the Reo at 0.6 ohms
> 
> ...



Sounds like a very interesting juice @Silver

I remember taking a toot of it from you reo at my first vape meet, but iv'e since forgotten. I was probably too excited at the idea of trying out a reo 

I'll have to ask you for another try next time i see u!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (8/10/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @johan
> I know what you mean - Blackbird is not "in your face tobacco". It has a sort of "milky" taste to it.
> Am vaping it right now on the Reo at 0.6 ohms
> 
> ...



LOL @Silver - you totally misread my post! kindly read again: "If someone *can't* taste tobacco in Witchers' Blackbird ...... "

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/14)

OK so it appears I will have to widen my search for a Marzipan Juice...


----------



## Silver (8/10/14)

johan said:


> LOL @Silver - you totally misread my post! kindly read again: "If someone *can't* taste tobacco in Witchers' Blackbird ...... "



Apologies @johan, I did in fact misread your message
Note to self - dont try read messages and reply when youre in a hurry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands (9/10/14)

i am not a fan of marzipan but will give it a vape. i find that i vape flavors that i don't normally eat or drink


----------



## Tom (1/11/14)

@Rob Fisher 

just picked this vote up from ECF: 
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...n/619139-best-ecf-2014-a-16.html#post14493989

and looked it up:
http://ripevapes.com/product/pear-almond/

looks promising to me, the 6 reviews on the site are rave reviews. Going to check if there is a EU vendor for that. I love marzipan, always got some high quality marzipan at home  just not in eliquid form


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/11/14)

Tom said:


> looks promising to me, the 6 reviews on the site are rave reviews. Going to check if there is a EU vendor for that. I love marzipan, always got some high quality marzipan at home  just not in eliquid form



Thanks Tom! Looks scrumptious! And it looks like it has major potential! Thanks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (1/11/14)

just emailed them for EU vendors....the 2 listed dont seem to have websites

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (3/11/14)

I found a vendor in Holland who sells the juice, although out of stock atm  The vendor is just 40km away from me....

http://www.e-wolk.nl/en/ripe-vapes-pear-almond.html

just sent an email to them....hope they get it back into the store. Would love to try that.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tom (3/11/14)

just ordered in Italy 

will give feedback...remember, I love good quality marzipan. My expectations are high!

http://www.sigarettaelettronica.milano.it/it/
the website is quite crappy tho


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/11/14)

Tom said:


> just ordered in Italy
> 
> will give feedback...remember, I love good quality marzipan. My expectations are high!



OMG I hope it's up to scratch @Tom! I NEED another juice! Bad!


----------



## Tom (3/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG I hope it's up to scratch @Tom! I NEED another juice! Bad!


i promise to give you a proper review....not quite @Silver style, but i will give my best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom (3/11/14)

@Rob Fisher the reviews I found on the net...it is top notch. But taste differs....


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/11/14)

Tom said:


> @Rob Fisher the reviews I found on the net...it is top notch. But taste differs....



As long as it tastes like quality marzipan I'm there like a bear! Actually if it wasn't so late I would go to Woolies and get some marzipan right now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (3/11/14)

gotta have something in the meantime:




nom nom nom....top quality marzipan loaf with Rum&Raisin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (6/11/14)

update:

due to my not so perfect italian language skills I misread a shipping option, and ordered with that option....but it meant to be collected 
So, they refunded me and when I picked the correct option I noticed that they wanted to charge me 18 Euros! That is not an amount I wanna spend for trial & error. In France I can get juice without shipping charges....

So, I was in contact with the dutch vendor. He reordered the Ripe Vapes juices and will let me know upon arrival. I got plenty of time.....and juice


----------



## Just B (6/11/14)

Picking up some Mazipan flavour this afternoon at 2. Will make it, steep it, taste it and if any good will get it up to @Rob Fisher to try. Love a good challenge.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/11/14)

Just B said:


> Picking up some Mazipan flavour this afternoon at 2. Will make it, steep it, taste it and if any good will get it up to @Rob Fisher to try. Love a good challenge.



That would be so awesome! Thanks Betty Boo aka @Just B !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (12/11/14)

Got my order in at the Dutch supplier. Should have it by end of next week.....excited  matches so perfect to the time of the year. Winter and xmas.... Marzipan time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (29/11/14)

so....got the Pear Almond yesterday. Put a ml into the Blackwood, and it was a little disappointing. But! The Blackwood is dark subohm, high power. I will test it today in the Flash-e-vapor on the Sigelei 100W (to find the sweet spot).
In the Blackwood it was too little Almond/marzipan coming thru.


----------



## Tom (29/11/14)

whoa....should never judge too soon.

I had a tank full now in the FeV, this juice is great. Its amazing Marzipan, the pear is subtle. It is creamy. Running it on the Sigelei at 40W, no problem. 
This could become as special as the Whirling Dervish for my palate. You know this unusual flavour....this does the trick for me.

Its actually so good that I was considering to order another round today, and I just started only. Xmas is coming, its cold here....perfect match


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/14)

Tom said:


> whoa....should never judge too soon.
> 
> I had a tank full now in the FeV, this juice is great. Its amazing Marzipan, the pear is subtle. It is creamy. Running it on the Sigelei at 40W, no problem.
> This could become as special as the Whirling Dervish for my palate. You know this unusual flavour....this does the trick for me.
> ...



OK so I need to get some... thanks for the review @Tom!


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/14)

Just B said:


> Picking up some Mazipan flavour this afternoon at 2. Will make it, steep it, taste it and if any good will get it up to @Rob Fisher to try. Love a good challenge.



@Just B any news on the Marzipan Juice?


----------



## Tom (1/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK so I need to get some... thanks for the review @Tom!


However....i really loved it in the FeV, did not like it in the Blackwood. Have not tried it in the Reo (your benchmark?). 

So, this juice really shines with certain attys.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

